# CiCi pups 6 Weeks old



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

And getting so fat lol
They were not happy about getting their pictures taken lol

First the only male



















and now female 1



















Female 2



















and female 3


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what cute little porkers!! that boy looks like max !!

I don't think I could pick just one!! they are all adorable)) which one is Frankie??


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

That boy and green girl is like looking into Max's eyes lol

Frankie is the last two pictures


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Perfect little bundles of Joy. I hope you don't mind, but I told Scott (BF) That if we ever get a GSD pup from a breeder, we have to drive to Kentucky.







They are gorgeous!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Kira you are more than welcome to come for a visit. You can even watch me work the dogs....Maybe you can hide from Max, that would be fun.....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nice pictures, they are cute. They are sitting so nicely. When I try to photograph puppies, they usually move at all the wrong times.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah well you should see all the pictures we took just to get these few. They would sit so nice and once you tried to take a picture they would move lol


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

aww adorable puppies!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

They're such adorable lil teddy bears!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I might actually be able to stop by this summer, lol. We won't be getting a dog anytime soon, but I would love to see your dogs work. I'm always amazed at what they can do. How close are you to I-75? We will be taking a road trip to Michigan in the Summer and we always pass through Kentucky...obviously.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a bunch of little cutie-pies!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments

Kira come anytime just let me know when so I'll make sure to be here. Send me a PM and we can talk about a visit


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

They certainly the most adorable babies ever!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Missy


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

They are so precious!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're all gorgeous, perfect little babies. LOL Love that little male.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Wanda.......
i wasn't going to look, but i couldn't resist.........

these pups.......are gorgeous..........god i wish i could take Frankie............just stunning!

debbie


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

What beautiful, fuzzy, babies!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Angel, Jenn and Mary...

Deb I knew you would see them sooner or later









I wish you could take Frankie too she is a amazing girl so far...your time will come, right now you just need to heel.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i will be watching this bunch! maybe next time..........how about a male? lol


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainThanks Kira you are more than welcome to come for a visit. You can even watch me work the dogs....Maybe you can hide from Max, that would be fun.....



Hmmmm someone else who invites "guests" only to tell them to "get lost" as soon as they pull in the driveway. LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Okay I'm Not realy sure what you mean by that. I have never told anyone to get lost that comes to visit me or my dogs...care to explain???


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i am sure there is a logical explaination for the above post............maybe someone was having a few toddies on a saturday night or something...........lol


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Maybe so lol


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: kleinenHainOkay I'm Not realy sure what you mean by that. I have never told anyone to get lost that comes to visit me or my dogs...care to explain???


Sorry was referencing "hiding from Max". I have been known to jokingly invite my friends over the ask them to "get lost" for my SAR dogs. 

Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebi am sure there is a logical explaination for the above post............maybe someone was having a few toddies on a saturday night or something...........lol


Umm thanks but I don't drink.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

that makes more sense.......


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh okay, if you put it that way I guess I've told oh maybe over 100 people to get lost lol

Only problem is I've not found anyone that can get really lost lol


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

well Wanda i hope if i make a trip all the way down to Kentucky to visit you and the kids you don't tell me to get lost! its a long trip back to maine! lol


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll only tell you to get lost if you want to hide from Max LOL


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i wouldn't want to hide from Max..........i would want to give the big lug a hug! then i would hide from him.........lol


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

That would sure make his day....remember he talks when he hugs..he will put a leg over your arm and growl and the harder you hug the loder he growls oh and he will pull you in closer with that leg


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

sounds like a hug worth getting! i would travel all that way for a max hug...i sure could use one right now.........lol


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Any time Deb, come on down....


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

ha! I knew exactly what was meant as far as hiding from Max. Well mostly. Never tried to hide from a SAR dog, only one that likes to play hide and seek. Not exactly the same, especially when most of the time I'm hiding inside the house. And as far as "get lost." I think that is probably the best way to say that. When else would you be able to say get lost and the other person happily do it?


----------

